# My male kenyi keep changing to females



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

So far I have bought 2 male kenyi (2 separate times), both of them were juveniles. When I got them they were both sportin yellow colors and then after about a week they each started turning blue and then back yellow, it seems like they are in both in between and cant choose what sex they want to be. Is this normal?

I also have a female kenyi that looks as if she is ready to spawn.

My 55gal tank is currently stocked with female pseudotropheus crabros all female at this time, melanochromis auratus male and female, 1male metriaclima greshakei 2 juvenile female greshakei, and 1 male yellow lab.


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

well female kenyi are blue and the males are yellow if the they are both yellow then you have two males females only become yellow when they are older.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

When they are morphing I watched my dominant male go back and forth until 1 day he just turned a brillant yellow. How big are the males? Females will take on male colorings when holding or when they feel threatend. You might just want to give them time, I think it took my male almost 2 months to color up.


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

i agree as long as they are kenyi and not saulosi's.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Whoa, wait a minute. My understanding is that all kenyi are blue barred fish when juvenile, but males turn yellow at maturity.

Mbuna do not change sex (there are some marine fish that do) but they can change their colors to mimic the opposite sex.

So your yellow fish could be males that "turn on" their female coloring so they won't be attacked by other males.

I never heard this with kenyi, but other mbuna like auratus and cynotilapia females can "turn on" male coloring as well to intimidate other fish.

Just to confuse us. :thumb:


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok that makes sense, I have a total of 4 kenyi, one adult female for sure. One juvenile that is yellow (with egg spots) but not very bright yet, and 2 other juveniles that are in between colors. I only plan on keeping one male so I guess Ill have to wait till they mature. But at least I know that it is normal.

Also my adult female kenyi is holding for sure I saw her drop an egg yesterday but im not sure if one of the bigger juveniles or another male in my tank fertilized her eggs. They may not have even been fertilized at all. The only other males in my tank is a yellow lab, auratus, and a red top ice blue. Anyways she is holding for sure and being very protective, would she still go through the motions even if her eggs were not fertilized?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, she would hold as normal if the eggs weren't fertilized. But the male does not have to be yellow to fertilize them.

Your sub-dom males may not turn all the way yellow (ever? or just for a long time?) in the presence of the dominant male. Watch for the in-between ones to get picked on.

Also watch for the female to get picked on. If she is the only one, the others could kill her with no where else to spread the aggression.


----------



## gaz131 (Apr 14, 2008)

you will defo know when he is dominant male mate trust me the one i had in my tank went on a rampage and killed lots of the other fish in my tank this is what he looks like showing his full colour


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok just to make sure I got this right, Mbuna do not change sex at all?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No not at all.


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok I was really confused about that, but it makes sense, when I bought the juvenile males they were in a tank full of other juvenile fish. When they were each put in my tank with adult fish they turned a less dominant color. The first one I bought turned totally blue, what a trip. But now it is starting to color up nice and yellow, hes also starting to square off with other fish.

Well cool thanks for the info.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would be very concerned over placing two male kenyi in a 55G tank, and the stress of it all may be why your males are trying to hide their colouration.

Kenyi really aren't the ideal pick for your tank size. I would recommend a 75G minimum, preferably larger, and I wouldn't attempt to house two males in this tank size. You'll be lucky to get away with one once they all fully mature.

Stressed fish lose their colour.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with Kim. I had 1m/4f in a 75 with 5 labs and 3 red fin haps. The male kenyi took over 2/3's of the tank and had everyone huddling in the remaining 1/3 of the tank. He would chase every other fish out of his territory even at the cost of missing a meal. I removed the male kenyi and then the dominate confirmed female did the same thing, but she could only control 1/2 of the tank. In the end I removed all of the kenyi. I would only reccomend kenyi in a 75g if it were a species only tank with just one male and lots of females to keep him busy.


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

I only plan on keeping one male kenyi. Ill have at least 3 females to keep him busy. He is really coloring up nicely now. Im pretty sure he wont hog up even half of the tank. I have a large red top ice blue male and a HUGE male melanochromis auratus in my tank also. Hes got a long way to go.


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

I was confused because I thought that they could change sex.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

doza42 said:


> I only plan on keeping one male kenyi. Ill have at least 3 females to keep him busy. He is really coloring up nicely now. Im pretty sure he wont hog up even half of the tank. I have a large red top ice blue male and a HUGE male melanochromis auratus in my tank also. Hes got a long way to go.


This is going to be a volatile tank. You're starting off with a very bad stock list for your tank size, so be prepared to lose some fish or make some changes. You can also expect some health problems from the stress level in the tank as they all start to mature.

The auratus also shouldn't be in a tank this small, either.

No, they can't change sex. With dimorphic species, they all start out the colour of the mom. Males transform as they mature.


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

I know my tank is a little small, but its all I can fit in my small apartment. I started out with a 20 gallon tank over a year ago not knowing very much about african cichlids. But I made it work for a long time till I moved here to Yuma. I never had too much problem with them but my female auratus was pretty traumatized by my male (i got her separated right now shes holding again) I knew I made a mistake by putting them in such a small tank so when I moved I got them a bigger tank which they seem a lot happier in. But I know they need something bigger. I plan on getting a 125 gal for them as soon as I get a house.


----------



## gaz131 (Apr 14, 2008)

I dont think size matter with male kenyis they will take on any fish 3 times there size, well mine did, and wone, best way i think is to keep 1 male to 4/6 females then he does not single one out, as for other breeds, mine did not like any he was with, had the hole take to himself, lolol lovely fish like but a bit of a bugger lol.


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

Well Im gonna give it a shot. *** gone through so much trouble and confusion to give him up now.
I know they can be aggressive but I dont see him dominating my male auratus, or male greshakei.
From what I have been told as long as the males look nothing alike, have different coloring and pattern, that they will usually leave each other alone. And so far it has been very true. My female auratus is the only one who is stressed but Im raising a couple of juvenile females to give her a break.


----------

